
Three and a Tree: A book about educational marketing cliches - avs733
http://threeandatree.com/
======
avs733
Thought this was a really interesting book about marketing cliches that become
tropes in certain industries or markets. While targeted at higher education, I
tend to think awareness and discussion would be applicable more broadly ('we
are the uber/slack for X')

The title is in reference to "Three and a tree" pictures which show three
students (often visibly diverse) interacting with a tree in the background.

